# Ventalation Holes



## Soli (May 21, 2013)

I got an acrylic shoe-box from the container store for my euathlus red. It already has a small row of vent holes on the opposite sides. Should I add more holes? If so, can I just add more holes to the sides, or do I need a vent for the top? 

Also, does anyone know if I can melt holes in this type of material? (with a soldering pen)

And if anyone has a enclosure made with this sort of container, I'd love to see it


----------



## singaporesling (May 21, 2013)

You can burn the holes but a good drill is easier.  I would continue that pattern all the way around and put about twenty holes in the top


----------



## MarkmD (May 21, 2013)

As said just add more holes around the sides and top, then your done.


----------



## Soli (May 21, 2013)

singaporesling said:


> You can burn the holes but a good drill is easier.  I would continue that pattern all the way around and put about twenty holes in the top


Ok, I am just worried I will crack it with my drill. (I'm not good with that type of thing) What can I do to avoid cracking it?


And thanks guys, can I have the holes border the top rim?


----------



## Rhodin (May 21, 2013)

Where did you get this box? These look soooo much better than sterlite containers

As for ventilation I would suggest just adding a lot more on the sides if you plan on stacking these boxes now or in the future. I've heard that putting a piece of tape down where you're going to drill can help. I just avoid applying allot of pressure and take things slow


----------



## Soli (May 21, 2013)

Rhodin said:


> Where did you get this box? These look soooo much better than sterlite containers
> 
> As for ventilation I would suggest just adding a lot more on the sides if you plan on stacking these boxes now or in the future. I've heard that putting a piece of tape down where you're going to drill can help. I just avoid applying allot of pressure and take things slow


I got them from thecontainerstore.com, they have a lot of store locations too. I really like this container, it's crystal clear and the perfect size...and most importantly super cheap!

Here's what I got http://www.containerstore.com/shop/closet/shoeStorage/shelf?productId=10023923

They also have larger ones: 
http://www.containerstore.com/shop?productId=10026189&N=&Ntt="men+s"+"shoe+box"

I ended up using a dremmel to make the holes and it is working really well. Might post pics when I get it all set up 

Thanks guys!

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## Stan Schultz (May 21, 2013)

Soli said:


> I got an acrylic shoe-box from the container store for my euathlus red. It already has a small row of vent holes on the opposite sides. Should I add more holes? If so, can I just add more holes to the sides, or do I need a vent for the top?
> 
> Also, does anyone know if I can melt holes in this type of material? (with a soldering pen)
> 
> And if anyone has a enclosure made with this sort of container, I'd love to see it  ...



The holes are just fine. (Maybe even a little too big, but not enough to worry over.) You're good to go.


Enjoy your little 8-legged marvel!

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## Roblicious (May 22, 2013)

use a hole saw you can buy the kit for like 5 bucks at a harbor freight

i use these ones as well and if arent too rough you can easily drill holes everywhere you need

one 2-3 inch hole in the top with a vent covering would be fine or a few 1 inch holes on the side near where there are already holes would be fine too


----------



## Soli (May 22, 2013)

Pikaia said:


> The holes are just fine. (Maybe even a little too big, but not enough to worry over.) You're good to go.
> 
> 
> Enjoy your little 8-legged marvel!


Thank you! 



Roblicious said:


> use a hole saw you can buy the kit for like 5 bucks at a harbor freight
> 
> i use these ones as well and if arent too rough you can easily drill holes everywhere you need
> 
> one 2-3 inch hole in the top with a vent covering would be fine or a few 1 inch holes on the side near where there are already holes would be fine too


Thanks for the idea, might do the vent top for a future tarantula (hehe)...I ended up putting more holes around the sides and top


----------



## BioTeach (May 22, 2013)

As long as you are keeping your T's on dry sub with a waterdish, you are good to go.  If you get the sub too damp it might fog up and mold, but it can be done.  I've been keeping several adult T's (and 1 Emp) in the men's sized containers with no issues for a couple of years with the stock holes, coco fiber, a water dish, and a hide.  I also have some smaller T's in the smaller sizes.  They stack well if need be, the lids are snug, and you can't beat the price!

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## Soli (May 22, 2013)

Here's the cage (crappy cell phone pics), I will probably make a lot more changes to it later, like add some fake plants, more rocks, topsoil etc. I really like how it turned out, it's super clear and easy to view the T through the top. This is also my first tarantula so I am pretty stoked 



The inhabitant:


----------



## Rhodin (May 22, 2013)

May I asked how good the packing was? I would have to ship them all the way to canada where I live and would hate to have something arrive only to have to send it back because it was broken


----------



## Formerphobe (May 22, 2013)

I have several sizes of these. Definitely economical. I used a high speed drill to add additional holes. Don't press, just let the weight of the drill carry the bit thru. I put a masking tape template to make holes evenly spaced. Number of additional holes I placed depended on species. Only thing I''ve found with these is they scratch very easily, even with paper towel. Also, get more glare from camera flash than with glass. I had mine shipped. Very well packed.


----------



## Soli (May 23, 2013)

Done!
Going to change it up a bit later. I would like to make it resemble the T's natural habitat.

http://i.imgur.com/hrsP1N2.jpg


----------



## Soli (May 23, 2013)

Formerphobe said:


> I have several sizes of these. Definitely economical. I used a high speed drill to add additional holes. Don't press, just let the weight of the drill carry the bit thru. I put a masking tape template to make holes evenly spaced. Number of additional holes I placed depended on species. Only thing I''ve found with these is they scratch very easily, even with paper towel. Also, get more glare from camera flash than with glass. I had mine shipped. Very well packed.


Mine was packed well too, 


And finished it!
http://i.imgur.com/hrsP1N2.jpg


----------



## Hawk (Jun 10, 2013)

Question, I have a female GBB in a huge container (bin) and it just takes too much room up on my shelf, but I was wondering if this would be ideal for a GBB?


----------



## Bongo Fury (Jun 10, 2013)

Hawk said:


> Question, I have a female GBB in a huge container (bin) and it just takes too much room up on my shelf, but I was wondering if this would be ideal for a GBB?


The 9" x 13" x 5-1/2" h Men's size would work but it's a little short IMO. When considering new container sizes, remember Stan's advice:


Pikaia said:


> FOR TERRESTRIAL TARANTULAS
> 1) The shorter horizontal dimension of a cage should be at least 3 times the Diagonal Leg Span (DLS). The longer dimension is undefined. For circular and polygonal cages there is only one important dimension, the cage's diameter and it still should be at least 3 times the DLS.
> 
> 2) The Clear Inside Height (CIH) of the cage is much more critical.
> ...

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## Hawk (Jun 10, 2013)

Lurker597 said:


> The 9" x 13" x 5-1/2" h Men's size would work but it's a little short IMO. When considering new container sizes, remember Stan's advice:


So what would you recommend? I hate how huge the bin is, I mean it probably would suit a Goliath better than my GBB.

And it looks so plain in there because I have no clue what to put in there besides sticks and a water bowl! lol


----------



## Bongo Fury (Jun 10, 2013)

Hawk said:


> So what would you recommend? I hate how huge the bin is, I mean it probably would suit a Goliath better than my GBB.
> 
> And it looks so plain in there because I have no clue what to put in there besides sticks and a water bowl! lol


I would just look for a similar bin in a size that suits your space requirements. Or maybe a large kritter keeper? 

As you know, any decorations will probably just end up as a mass of webbing. Substrate, a waterdish, and a cork bark hide is all I have in my GBB containers.


----------



## Hawk (Jun 10, 2013)

Okay, thanks.  I appreciate it.


----------



## Rhodin (Jun 11, 2013)

Hawk said:


> Question, I have a female GBB in a huge container (bin) and it just takes too much room up on my shelf, but I was wondering if this would be ideal for a GBB?


http://containerstore.ugc.bazaarvoice.com/1626/744757/photo.jpg
This is a Gbb in the mens shoe box.


----------



## Roktman (Jun 21, 2013)

Soli said:


> Ok, I am just worried I will crack it with my drill. (I'm not good with that type of thing) What can I do to avoid cracking it?
> 
> 
> And thanks guys, can I have the holes border the top rim?


For the future, many drills come with an adjustable "mode". Dont leave it in drill mode, but instead put it in one of the "screw" modes. This way when the bit starts to bind the chuck will stop the bit from spinning. Otherwise just use little pressure and go slow.

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## Akai (Jun 23, 2013)

get a good variable speed drill.


----------



## P. Novak (Feb 11, 2016)

Rhodin said:


> http://containerstore.ugc.bazaarvoice.com/1626/744757/photo.jpg
> This is a Gbb in the mens shoe box.


Hey I've decided to use these containers as well but I feel the lids commodity too easy. Have you incorporated a locking method in yours? I haven't found anything functional yet.


----------

